
Scala AVL Tree - LiveTheDream
http://blog.zenika.com/index.php?post/2011/06/09/Implement-your-own-Scala-collection
======
JunkDNA
This is great. While learning Scala I tried to implement a custom collection
but had trouble knowing what to inherit, override, etc...

